# Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!



## badford (Sep 8, 2005)

I haul cars for a living and are very close to being put out of business by my 05 F350 6.0 L dually. I run from Charlotte to Cleveland and have been broken down a total of 9 times in about every major city up and down I77. I've had the truck for 8 months, it will run for 3 weeks and have a major breakdown that leaves me stranded in the middle of BFE haning to pay for tow bills for 3 cars and a gooseneck car hauler ...every time. My tow bills are $1000 a pop and Ford pays for the truck and $100 of the trailer tow. I've had to leave cars stranded all over sometimes for a week one time for a month while techs tried to figure out the problems, you can only imagine how many customers I've lost. I've had everything from turbos to injectors to valves, to pipes to harnesses to hoses. Theres too much to list here! I have gone through there BBB program to try the buyback , but I'm at a 13K GVWR on the truck which immediatly voids Fords responsibility...Lemon Law won't work either. I've made regional contacts which took months only for rep to let me know I was over the 3Y, 36K warranty and that she couldn't do a buyback. Ford purposely drug their feet until I was out of my Factory Warranty so they wouldn't be responsible...they are doing this to everyone with a 6L on purpose. I saw a manual at the dealership that said "How to deal with 6L customers"...unbelievable!!!! Luckily I've got an extended, but I'm at 50k.

This all brings me to my point. I am trying to gather a few more people...the more the better...class action. It's the only way if you are out of warranty or over GVWR. So please come forward if you are having the same issues...and are being pushed off until your warranty is up, screwed because you are over the GVWR etc... You can contact me at the number below. All I need is contact info, your oasis(service records) and your story to bring you on board and help all of us get compensated for our suffering business and at least get the trucks traded or bought back. I hope to hear from alot of you. Mine broke down #9 yesterday. I lost power completely going up a huge grade in the mountains. There was no place to pull off and I was nearly creamed by a convoy of tractor trailers. When I returned home...after another $1000 tow bill and 5 hours of frustration, I  noticed about 2-3 quarts of oil lying on the driveway...it will never stop! Hopefully with enough people, this will be resolved quickly so please contact me or atleast call for details.

Yours Truly,
Almost Bankrupt

Chris 
cell:704-507-9667
Fax:704-987-3847
southerntp@bellsouth.net


----------



## C Nash (Sep 8, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Chris, I can sure feel for you with all these problems but are you hauling over the rated weight? If so, even though it should not be giving this kind of problems, I doubt that you can win if they know you are exceeding the stated GVWR. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 9, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

I had the same problem a few years ago with a 2000 Chevy S-10. The dealer passed the buck and couldn't find the problem. They called GM and GM never did anything either. I contacted a lawyer in Columbus Ohio and he wanted $1500.00 up front with no guarantee. I finally threw in the towel and traded it in for a full size truck. I will never own another chevy after this one. Good Luck to you Chris.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 10, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

How is the Chevy you have now Turnip? Found a bad apple the other day but, I am still eating apples :laugh: .  get one of the Fords that all say they are having problems with or better yet buy DL's Dodge :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 10, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

No comment   :laugh:    :blush:  :bleh:  :evil:    :clown:  :shy:  :approve:


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 10, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

C Nash,
The chevy I have now is fine but I didn't get a big enough engine to pull a trailer. I only have the 4.8 and I know I could pull a 18' to 20' trailer with it but I have a Class B for an RV. My truck is a 2001 Silverado SL,1500, 4x4 with 56K miles on it. I am thinking of selling or trading it for a Ford but after reading about the trouble Badford has I may reconsider. With the gas prices the way they are I may go to a small Ranger if I do buy.


----------



## badford (Sep 10, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

I'm under weight , the cars I haul are sports cars. I'm always well under and if it's even close I have drivers...gooseneck on a dually I believe is 16K-17K pounds. My trailer weighs 3k and the cars are all around 3k. The truck is amazing when it runs correctly...problem is it never runs! I have talked about this with everybody at my home dealership and they are in awe, they can't understand the problems and can't believe I'm having every problem across the board. Most people have just a few of the 6.0 issues , I've had every one 3 or 4 times. My service manager says Ford and their tech hotline are salivating over my truck...I guess it's fun for them to do r&d at the customers expense. About the weight, If I was over I would be bending transmissions and twisting gears...stuff like that. I've had NO problems with the torque shift...I'ts awesome! Here's the latest...my motor may be beyond repair...go figuire. They are still wanting to do the r&d thing while I wait..but my service manager has stepped up and asked for the new motor which has to be approved by the region. We'll see! Thanks for reading


----------



## gearhead (Oct 7, 2005)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Everyone has problems I work on big trucks and in our dealership there are some trucks that are just junk.I own an 05 F250SD with the 6.0 great truck compared to my old dodge whitch had had excessive oil consumption at 86,000 miles,8quarts in 2000 mile runs,and truck was not abused towed a 21ft sunlite.Friends have ford 6.0 and some are pushing 200,000.It is all in when truck built monday or friday


----------



## badford (Jan 9, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Well...I'm back, it's been a while and boy do I have a story to tell! I guess I would consider it a miracle. Between God & my dealership....I would have to say I've been blessed. Here's some background:

 Since my first post(05 F350 superduty lemon...$5 OBO, by badford), the problems continued. Finally, a tech from the region determined the motor needed replacing. After a $20k motor...turbo and all, I hoped all would finally be ok...400 miles later...guess what....yep, complete and total breakdown! 10 more times, each 400-500 mile intervals. I had lost all hope, techs couldn't fix it, everything had been replaced 5 times! I finally looked to the owner of my home dealership for some help, I'll give the name because without their help I would truly be up a creek.

 Huntersville Ford in North Carolina stepped in and initiated a buy-back, which is like pulling teeth (dealing w/ detroit). I was shocked to learn the buyback would go through after I coughed up $12k for milage! My jaw dropped. I attempted to keep my composure, but after what I've been through with the truck thats "Built Ford Tough"...well, you can imagine my thoughts and plans!!! Anyway, after all of this and a final total of 25 or so total breakdowns...a new motor, 3 or 4 turbos, probably 50 injectors, high pressure oil pumps, hoses, seals, gaskets, o-rings, and a bunch of other **** I've never even heard of, once again my dealership stepped up. 

I had another meeting with the owner and my service manager...truly the best in the business, regardless of the truck. They asked for additional help from Ford considering the unbelievable situation I was going through. Then....it happened...yes folks....like the hand of God (and the hands of Dan and Randy @ Huntersville Ford)coming down from the heavens. I received a post-christmas phone call. They would buy the truck back, limiting my milage penalty to the milage at the time of the 3rd breakdown for the same complaint...then cutting the penalty amount in half! They even gave me a credit for a portion of the tow bills and my extended warranty. I was absolutely amazed and unbelievably thankful for the dealership and their efforts. I have a new faith in Ford and especially my dealership for standing up for me...one of their customers. 

I will be taking posession of a brand new 06 F350 dual rear wheel 6.0 liter, and while I'm a little apprehensive, I believe that Ford has recognized it's 6.0 problems....and changed and redesigned many aspects of the once troublesome engine . In addition, I know I have the best guys in the business to back me up....even if the process took a little longer than I would have liked! 

So for all of you with 6.0 problems...I feel your pain. I lost alot because of this truck...it was the heart of my business. My suggestion would be to pray...if that doesn't work, try to get help from your dealer...hopefully they are as talented as my guys, if that doesn't work...put it in the drink and try the 06...I hear it's an awesome truck! 

P.S. I'll be sure to let you know!


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Bedford, that is great.  Sure good to hear there is still a dealer that will step up to the plate and treat a customer like they should. maybe the last Ford was just a lemon but, I know you will be holding your breath on this one. GM sure put out a lot of junk before the Duramax which seems to be ok.  keep us posted


----------



## turnipbwc (Jan 9, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Badford,
Glad to hear you are coming out on top after all that time. Always nice to hear a happy ending to something. After all you went through they should have gave you two trucks. 
I went through a simular thing with a 2000 Chevy S-10. My dealer could have cared less about my problems with the truck I bought new from them. I tried everything I could think of, dealer, detroit, lemon law. Lawyers here in WV would not take the case because I bought it in Ohio. The only lawyer that would take the case was 250 miles away in Columbus but wanted $1500 up front win or lose. I backed out and traded the truck in to the same dealer. I will never do that again and will never buy from this dealer again. My next truck will be a dodge.
turnip


----------



## badford (Jan 9, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Appreciate the responses, I've now got both a duramax and a Powerstroke...the 05 duramax helped me out of a jam...I guess I'll find out in due time with the Ford. With the final outcome, I think they (FORD) deserve a second chance, and of course the guys at the dealership are like family now!. It's a beautiful truck...06 with that crazy chrome package.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 10, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Badford,
Sorry I vented last night under the other posting.  My 3 Fords were two 2000's and a 2001.  I got burned so bad the wounds are still sore.  I truly hope you have made the right decision.  Again I am glad Ford did the right thing for you.  If they bought back all the 6.0's that have given them problems, they would go broke.  Glad you got lucky.  I hope, for their sake, the new engine is better, but I won't be buying any.


----------



## DFDureiko (Jan 21, 2006)

Ford F350 6.0 Junk Heap... $5 OBO!!!

Regarding 6.0L buybacks. I saw a nice 2004 Lariet at a local Ford dealer, 60,000miles. fully loaded. A buyback truck. I figured I could save some money, and that although the vehicle was a buyback, is fixed? Or should I not assume that. Granted. Before actually buying the truck, I would want IN DETAIL what was wrong and what was fixed. Perhaps it even has a new engine? Or should I stay completely away from this truck?
Dan


----------

